# Melbourne Spring 2013



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2013)

The Melbourne Spring 2013 Rubik's Cube competition has been officially announced: WCA link

*Date:* 9th November 2013
*Time:* 9:00am to 6:00pm
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* Brimacombe Hall, Kingswood College
*Address:* 366 Station Street, Box Hill VIC 3128


Spoiler: Transport info



For competitors arriving by car, there is free parking in the school, right next to the hall. Enter the driveway from Piedmont St and there will be parking near the hall.

For competitors arriving by public transport, Box Hill Station is a ~20 minute walk down Station St or a short bus ride away from the venue.


Organiser: Cameron Stollery
WCA delegates: Dene Beardsley and Tim McMahon

Register at www.speedcubing.com.au
The registration fee will be AU$15, and this money will be going to charity.

*Events:* 

Rubik's Cube
2x2 cube
4x4 cube
5x5 cube
6x6 cube
7x7 cube
Rubik's Cube One Handed
Rubik's Cube Blindfolded
Pyramix
There may also be Megaminx and Square-1.

I will try to update this post with more information in the next few weeks. Feel free to ask any questions about the competition in this thread.


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, not this time, I've got exams on the 11th, 12th and 13th. Will you have access to this venue in the future? (Maybe we could make competitions even more frequent?)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Haha, not this time, I've got exams on the 11th, 12th and 13th. Will you have access to this venue in the future? (Maybe we could make competitions even more frequent?)



Oh... at least there's Melbourne Cube Day. 

The fact that this is part of a school project that our year level is doing in groups, and the fact that it is for charity makes the school more willing to help out with the venue. I wouldn't want to ask the school to let us use it every few months, but maybe once a year or something would be possible. Although it's not central, it is a good venue.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh cool no Faz. Now I might actually win a comp


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 16, 2013)

If mega was actually an event, I might actually win mega again. yey.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 16, 2013)

I probably won't be able to get time off work two Saturdays in a row, but this has better events than MCD so if I have to make the choice I'll be at this.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 16, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Haha, not this time, I've got exams on the 11th, 12th and 13th. Will you have access to this venue in the future? (Maybe we could make competitions even more frequent?)



BJ


----------



## YddEd (Oct 16, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> If mega was actually an event, I might actually win mega again. yey.


I think I could podium


----------



## TimMc (Oct 16, 2013)

355


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2013)

We can fit 3 rounds of Pyraminx right? 

After my two year 12 exams luckily. I think it'd be tough to fit Sq1 Mega 6x6 and 7x7 all in a day comp. These events take AGES due to scrambling.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> We can fit 3 rounds of Pyraminx right?
> 
> After my two year 12 exams luckily. I think it'd be tough to fit Sq1 Mega 6x6 and 7x7 all in a day comp. These events take AGES due to scrambling.



We could have 3 rounds of pyra, it is a popular event and relatively very fast to run.

I'd like to see if we could do things like having 2 scrambling tables and starting scrambling for the next event before it begins to save time. If we have mega/square 1 there will likely be quite strict cutoff times.


----------



## Dene (Oct 17, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'd like to see if we could do things like having 2 scrambling tables and starting scrambling for the next event before it begins to save time. If we have mega/square 1 there will likely be quite strict cutoff times.



If you could pull that off I'd be amazed. I wouldn't bother, but if you're keen feel free to give it a shot.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 17, 2013)

Dene said:


> If you could pull that off I'd be amazed. I wouldn't bother, but if you're keen feel free to give it a shot.



We should have about 20 cube covers now.... There would need to be enough for the event that's currently running and the next one...

Tim.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 17, 2013)

If mega was gonna be there, you could let me do all my solves and then I would be able to scramble for mega.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2013)

TimMc said:


> We should have about 20 cube covers now.... There would need to be enough for the event that's currently running and the next one...
> 
> Tim.



We wouldn't need cube covers for the second scrambling table - all the cubes for the upcoming round would just be scrambled and left on the table until the round actually starts.



MadeToReply said:


> If mega was gonna be there, you could let me do all my solves and then I would be able to scramble for mega.



Yeah, we should probably do something like that, you would be fast at scrambling mega.


----------



## notfeliks (Oct 24, 2013)

Qld comp pls


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 24, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Qld comp pls



Try to organise a date and venue and E-Mail Tim/Dene about a competition. I'm sure they would be happy to delegate the competition if you sorted those things out.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 24, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> We wouldn't need cube covers for the second scrambling table - all the cubes for the upcoming round would just be scrambled and left on the table until the round actually starts.



Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but wouldn't that mean cubes left scrambled and uncovered for anyone to see? That's not really okay...


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 24, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but wouldn't that mean cubes left scrambled and uncovered for anyone to see? That's not really okay...



You could probably like scramble them and then cover them all up with like a sheet of cloth,a blanket,a car door, jaymcneill or something like that.

Edit: a tarp is better....


----------



## JasonK (Oct 24, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> jaymcneill



I approve of this idea :tu


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2013)

I just bought three Pro Tournament Displays from Ty (Speed Stacks Australia) today and they look great!

New displays

They're much smaller than before!
The data cable is much longer and has a 3.5mm plug for the display and a 2.5mm plug for the timer (old cables can't be used)
The 2.5mm plug is slightly smaller than the old 2.5mm plugs so Gen2 timers with silver sockets won't make proper contact and won't work (newer Gen2 timers with black sockets will work)
The stand is much thinner (old stands can't be used)
12V socket is tiny (worried it might break if someone trips over a power cable)
12V adaptor has a US/China 2-prong plug. My partner has 2-prong power boards with an AU 3-prong plug so we don't need to get more adaptors.
The battery compartment has screws to keep the cover shut.

Some of LED's on the old displays don't work on the reverse side. I'm tempted to put some tape over them so that judges don't make the mistake of reading off that to get the time...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2013)

> The battery compartment has screws to keep the cover shut



Best change.


----------



## andojay (Oct 24, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Best change.



so many times, have i put the batteries in, checked if the display worked, for only the batteries to fall out!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 25, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but wouldn't that mean cubes left scrambled and uncovered for anyone to see? That's not really okay...



That's a good point, but usually there is a whiteboard in the room next to the hall that we could put in front of one of the tables.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare Square-1 I can use, cause I just lost a center cap on my one and I can't find it. It fell on the floor and all the center caps scattered so now I can't use this Square-1.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 31, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Does anyone have a spare Square-1 I can use, cause I just lost a center cap on my one and I can't find it. It fell on the floor and all the center caps scattered so now I can't use this Square-1.



I'm not going to compete in square-1, so you can borrow mine. That is, assuming we have square-1. (Though with 25 competitors and 2 days to go, I think we'll easily be able to have both square-1 and megaminx.)


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 31, 2013)

TimMc said:


> 12V socket is tiny (worried it might break if someone trips over a power cable)



This has already happened with one of our new KOII displays at our very first competition with these timers. I'd advise wrapping/tying the power cord in such a way that any tugging will not pull on the display.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 2, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> This has already happened with one of our new KOII displays at our very first competition with these timers. I'd advise wrapping/tying the power cord in such a way that any tugging will not pull on the display.



Thanks for the tip... I'll try to use cable ties or something...

Tim.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 2, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm not going to compete in square-1, so you can borrow mine. That is, assuming we have square-1. (Though with 25 competitors and 2 days to go, I think we'll easily be able to have both square-1 and megaminx.)



Nevermind, I found the centre cap and yay megaminx.


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2013)

We're going to do all the events, but we're going to have to enforce some strict cutoffs for some of the side events (5x5, 6x6, 7x7, minx, sq1). A schedule will be up by tonight.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2013)

All events in a one day comp? Less rounds I guess. Benefits of having a <25 competitor competition I guess. Split sq1 into two groups? If it's random state I can scramble reliably and reasonably fast now, done about 100 over this week.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm 90% sure that the scrambles are random state.


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2013)

All scrambles are generated using cubecomps. I was still under the impression that a truly random state scrambler for square-1 doesn't exist because we don't know how to achieve that, but I'm a bit out of the loop regarding things there.

Anyway, I won't be doing 4x4 or square-1, so scrambling will not be an issue for those puzzles. 5-7 are the problem...


----------



## JasonK (Nov 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> All scrambles are generated using cubecomps. I was still under the impression that a truly random state scrambler for square-1 doesn't exist because we don't know how to achieve that, but I'm a bit out of the loop regarding things there.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be doing 4x4 or square-1, so scrambling will not be an issue for those puzzles. 5-7 are the problem...



As usual, I can scramble 7x7.

And random-state sq1 scramblers have been around for ages, qqtimer has an option for it. Unless it's not _truly_ random-state and I'm just missing something.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> All events in a one day comp? Less rounds I guess. Benefits of having a <25 competitor competition I guess. Split sq1 into two groups? If it's random state I can scramble reliably and reasonably fast now, done about 100 over this week.



Yes the TNoodle Scrambles for Square-1 are definitely random state.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> All scrambles are generated using cubecomps. I was still under the impression that a truly random state scrambler for square-1 doesn't exist because we don't know how to achieve that, but I'm a bit out of the loop regarding things there.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be doing 4x4 or square-1, so scrambling will not be an issue for those puzzles. 5-7 are the problem...



Why not Square-1? Come on Dene, it'd make podium nice and close 

Anyway I assume the random state scrambler isn't an OPTIMAL scrambler. It picks a state and solves to it with phase one, the cube, phase two the cubeshape. Each phase would be likely broken up more.

Random state can exist for every puzzle really. Optimal, no.


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Yes the TNoodle Scrambles for Square-1 are definitely random state.



Whoops, when I said "cubecomps" I meant "tnoodle". I thought getting a truly random state was somewhat difficult for square-1 though?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow!

This competition is also raising money for charity (which is why there is $15 for registration). The charity is Urban Seed (www.urbanseed.org) so if you could bring some money to donate it would be greatly appreciated.

LighTake (www.lightake.com) will be sponsoring the competition, so there will be prizes for most things.

If you are a new competitor, please arrive at 9:00am, as we will be having a short demonstration.

If you have any more questions, I probably won't check this thread before tomorrow, but feel free to PM me on speedsolving.com, or post in the Speedcubing in Melbourne facebook group.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck guys, I'll see you all in an hour.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2013)

Gooood. Probably arrive late, after 10.


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats to:

Jay on sub 10 average (lol @ round 2 fail though )
Major on his crazy pyraminx averages (See what happens when you practice?)
Christian for placing in 3x3
Richie on his 50 megaminx single


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll upload the Pyra OcR after MCD when I get the footage from Cameron. I'm kinda disappointed with my average. They were too good for 3.7 . Especially the 7~ move 4th scramble. I'm more happy with OH tbh. 

Richie had a huge pause recognising the J-perm in his 50, close to OcR.

Congrats to everyone, especially to Jason, finally a good Pyra average :tu


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 9, 2013)

official bld success 
3:34 yay
10.88 3x3
48 4x4
1:44 5x5 
3:49 6x6
3rd in mega lol
20.30 sq-1 and 3rd
17.94 OH


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2013)

Time for some DYKs cause I am bored

Did you know:
-If I could recognise Jayperm, I could've had OcR?
-Me and Jay are 11 buddies?
-Jay's camera stollery died so I recorded his sub 10 average?
-I didn't podium Square-1 but I podiumed 4x4 and Pyraminx?
-I fail at megaminx with the 2 sup 1:10s and the 2 sub 1s
-Zane Zane Zane, Zane Carney was my personal judge for 2x2 finals?
-I did like super awesome well at 2x2 finals?
-Bucket head?
-Take off your jumper or else you will get parity?
-59.xx Team BLD Sq-1 with jeckmang?
-Take off your shirt for no tips in pyra?
-Shengshou megaminx has the best packaging?
-Take off your pants for no parity?

I will finish up more when I think of them.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2013)

DYK:
-I'm tired?
-Too tired to think of many DYKs?
-We raised $451.45 for charity?
-My cubes explode?
-James Chin has the most ridiculously amazing set of camera gear ever?
-He filmed sooo much?
-So I now have 64GB+ of footage to sort through?


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> -So I now have 64GB+ of footage to sort through?



About a third of it will be me dancing, since I danced everytime I saw the camera


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2013)

DYK

Camera Stollery?
Richie Uses a Dayan megaminx with the reverse ss colourschme?
After the comp I taught Cameron guitar stuff?
It's pronounced Kevin?
Feliks should choose school over comps more?
I left my Camera Stollery at Cameron Stollery's house? 
I have to wait over a week until I can upload stuff? :'(
Some kids were actually fighting (kinda) over who got to judge and who didn't?
Cameron can't pronounce his own name?
Lightake cube covers?
Lightake hats?
Tim Major won a LanLan 2x2?           

I'll think of more later. Awesome comp. Got a bunch of awesome official PB's


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Tim Major won a LanLan 2x2?



Best Pyra prize ever. I should've given it away. I have several LanLan 2x2s and a WitEden D:

I'm envious of the 3x3 stickers from 2nd place 

Fun comp, looking forward to next Pyra+Sq1 comp (maybe lifestyles?)


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I have to wait over a week until I can upload stuff? :'(



I'm happy to get the footage off your camera and give it to you somehow (like unlisted video on YouTube or something.)



ottozing said:


> Cameron can't pronounce his own name?



Hurhurhur I made a funny



Tim Major said:


> Best Pyra prize ever. I should've given it away. I have several LanLan 2x2s and a WitEden D:



I'm sorry. :'( There weren't many options for prizes (no pyras or pyra stickers) so when I was (hastily) choosing how to distribute the prizes I ended up using the LanLan 2x2 for the Pyraminx prize. :/


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm sorry. :'( There weren't many options for prizes (no pyras or pyra stickers) so when I was (hastily) choosing how to distribute the prizes I ended up using the LanLan 2x2 for the Pyraminx prize. :/



My prize was 3 rounds of Pyraminx


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't worry, I think you did a good job of distributing the prizes with what you were given. If you get the chance, try and get my 2.25 2x2 average off my camera and sent me the files. I can wait until next week to upload everything else and I don't want you going to too much trouble


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 12, 2013)

I have 2 prizes left that I didn't get around to giving out at the competition - a Gans Puzzle 3x3, and a 3x3 sticker set. I would like to try to figure out a fair, impartial way to award these prizes.

I was thinking of doing a 'most improved' kind of thing. I would calculate the % improvement from a competitor's best 3x3 average at one of the competitions around this time last year (so either Australian Nationals 2012, Kurri Kurri 2012 or Melbourne Cube Day 2012) to their best 3x3 average at Melbourne Spring. The competitor with the highest % improvement would get both prizes. I have checked, and only one person at Melbourne Spring hadn't been to either of those 3 competitions, as he has only been competing since Shepparton Winter 2013 in June.

Do you guys think this is a good/fair way to give out the prizes? It's easy enough for me to do.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty fair to me. For that person, you could have the percentage that they improved since Shepparton if you would like. They probably wouldn't win anyway as it's a smaller time slot.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay well I'll reveal it then.

The most improved competitor is *Nyny H'Jinn*, going from a 32.20 average to a 22.16 average - a 31% improvement.

Here is the full list of everyone's improvement.


```
[B]Name	                Best average at nationals/cube day/Kurri 2012	Best average at Melbourne Spring	Improvement (%)[/B]
Nyny H'Jinn	        32.2                                            22.16                                   31.18012422
Erim Kosyer	        23.84	                                        18.42                                   22.73489933
Christian Foyle	        17.05                                           13.57                                   20.41055718
Richie Lim	        15.98	                                        13.1                                    18.02252816
Jayden McNeill	        11.9                                            9.91                                    16.72268908
Yanqing Fang	        19.73                                           16.44                                   16.67511404
Cameron Stollery	12.43                                           11.46                                   7.803700724
Jarvis H'Jinn	        13.71                                           12.72                                   7.221006565
Joshua Evely	        19.83                                           18.63                                   6.051437216
Jack O'Mahony	        15.18                                           14.52                                   4.347826087
Andrea Javier	        40.35                                           40.98                                   -1.56133829
Tim McMahon	        21.21                                           22.63                                   -6.69495521
Jason Kilbourn	        14.13                                           15.99                                   -13.16348195
Dene Beardsley	        14.16                                           16.3                                    -15.11299435
Zane Carney	        12.6                                            14.54	                                -15.3968254
Kirt Protacio	        9.51                                            11.09                                   -16.61409043
Alastair Whitely	21.92                                           27.91                                   -27.32664234
Tim Major	        13.07                                           16.87                                   -29.07421576
```

Edit: Finally got the columns to line up


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2013)

Wasn't expecting to be so high on the improvement list


----------



## andojay (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds fair Cameron :tu

Congratulation to Nyny H'Jinn


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## andojay (Nov 14, 2013)

just a quick reminder for everyone to attended Melbourne spring, the voucher on back of the card will expire on 17th November 2013.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

I got -29%, what do I win?


----------

